# Mobile Phone Call Costs.



## mickdoyle (31 Jan 2011)

I use a pay as you go mobile phone. Does anyone know what is the cheapest pay as you go phone? I usually make calls at night and at weekends. What is the cheapest Bill Pay mobile? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## foxylady (31 Jan 2011)

Tesco have ones for 20 euro


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Jan 2011)

If you sign up for a bill pay contract, most providers will give you a choice of any number of phones , or very heavily subsidised.

If you're trying to keep costs down, it's probably more important to pick a bill pay package that suits your usage pattern, preferably with the same network as will be used by the majority of people you call.


----------



## niceoneted (31 Jan 2011)

You need to look more at the network your calling/texting most. 
I use the vodafone simple plan. was on bill pay up to mid last year and have halved my bills.I also have the security of knowing I won't run out of credit.


----------



## mickdoyle (31 Jan 2011)

I should have said "What is the cheapest Bill Pay mobile phone provider?"


----------



## horusd (31 Jan 2011)

Check out callcosts.ie


----------



## foxylady (31 Jan 2011)

mickdoyle said:


> I should have said "What is the cheapest Bill Pay mobile phone provider?"


 

I recently signed over to three bill pay and for €40 per month I get 350 flexi units,150 weekend & evening calls, 2gb internet and free calls to three - better value than any of the others from what I can see, although emobile have good deals on also


----------



## niceoneted (31 Jan 2011)

Mick do you want the security of not running out of credit. The simple plan I mentioned above is a bill phone but not with the benefits of upgrade. 
I am on €20 euro package a month, get all my vodafone to vodafone calls and texts included. 100 mins any time to other networks and 100 texts for other networks. I also have 600 webtexts of which I avail of some of. I have not gone over 30 a month in about 8 months. I am out of the country at least once a month for few days so have some roaming charges on each bill. I used to pay - 60- 70 a month.


----------



## horusd (31 Jan 2011)

niceoneted said:


> Mick do you want the security of not running out of credit. The simple plan I mentioned above is a bill phone but not with the benefits of upgrade.
> I am on €20 euro package a month, get all my vodafone to vodafone calls and texts included. 200 mins any time to other networks and 200 texts for other networks. I also have 600 webtexts of which I avail of some of. I have not gone over 30 a month in about 8 months. I am out of the country at least once a month for few days so have some roaming charges on each bill. I used to pay - 60- 70 a month.


 
Do you mean Vodafone simply 100 with 100 mins & 100 txts  a month (not 200) for €20? http://www.vodafone.ie/df/simonly/ Or is there another one?


----------



## niceoneted (31 Jan 2011)

Oh sorry yeah. That's what night shift is doing to my brain. !! Apologies  I'l edit the original post.


----------



## horusd (31 Jan 2011)

Even still,  seems like a good deal! Might do that one myself!


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Jan 2011)

I'm on Meteor's Bill Pay Lite (SIM-only). For €10/month I get 60 mins. of calls and 60 texts to other networks, plus unlimited free texts to Meteor numbers.

I'm a man of few words.


----------



## Satanta (31 Jan 2011)

mickdoyle said:


> "What is the cheapest Bill Pay mobile phone provider?"


It really is impossible to say without knowing what your detailed usage figures are like.

If a large portion of your bill is to landline phones, one of the bill pay options with emobile that give free landline calls might be ideal. If your calls are mostly to O2 mobiles, O2 PAYG might be your best option. If there's a lot of international calls, signing up to Meteor's 'international' offer could be great (or even better, get a high data package and use VOIP services), etc. etc..

There's (sadly) no 'one size fits all' offer that's going to be perfect for everyone. The suggestion to check out callcosts.ie is about the best you can do.


----------



## RMCF (3 Feb 2011)

As someone who has just moved to a location where my NI mobile doesn't get a signal, and who now had to get an RoI SIM or mobile contract, I really see how awful your mobile deals are compared to NI/UK.

E X P E N S I V E !!!!


I read these adverts about 100mins to your own network and 100texts etc for €20 per month.
With Tesco in the North (living on the border), I get 100mins to *any *network and *unlimited *texts for £6 per month.


----------



## bk777 (22 Feb 2011)

Hi All, I live in dublin but travel to the UK about twice a month and make some calls to uk numbers also. What are the best packages to cover this kind of use?


----------

